# Red Bull X-Lite Cross AL-3000 Ultegra 6700 60er Rahmen



## Haarddremel (28. März 2010)

Cross-Rennrad in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Red-Bull-X-Lite-C...item2306387c79

Falls der Link nicht funktioniert, hier die Angebotsnummer:

150428220537

Weitere Infos gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Haarddremel (29. März 2010)

Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haarddremel (4. April 2010)

Zweiter Versuch, neues Glück:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Red-Bull-X-Lite-Cross-AL-3000-Ultegra-6700-60er-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ150430621368QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item23065d1eb8

Artikelnummer: 150430621368


----------

